# New Cell Phone



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I plan to get a new cell phone within the next month or so. Im looking at a blackberry (no specific one)or the HTC Pro 2. Is there a comparison chart somewhere? The only different i hear is the the HTC has wifi but you can get online with the blackberry so whats that matter? Also is there something bigger and better coming out, i have verizon by the way.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Verizonwireless.com has comparison charts. You might want to look at the HTC Imagio while you are there. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The BB Storm2 just came out today. Check it out. http://crackberry.com/


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd suggest you at least consider looking at the new Droid smartphone from Motorola too. Unless you are tied to BB or WM, and even if you THINK you were, Android 2.0 breaks down most of the previous barriers (other than BES support of course), it's an impressive looking piece of hardware. If you watch the videos this thing looks to be FLYING and the new Google Maps with Free Turn by Turn Directions, etc. looks to be especially sweet! The VZW reps in this part that have been trained on and used / played with the Droid are all geeked about it (as am I).

http://verizonwireless.mediaseed.tv/Story.aspx?story=37115

EDIT: Here's another link to the technical specs: http://mediacenter.motorola.com/content/detail.aspx?ReleaseID=12059&NewsAreaID=22


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

We just upgraded all the phones on our Verizon account. I got a Tough Pro2 (from an XV6700 HTC Apache). My granddaughter got a Blackberry Curve, and the others got LG Env Touch phones. There really is no comparison. The HTC TP2 is hands down the most sophisticated phone with the most capabilities. The Blackberry is not bad, but I hate the lack of a touch screen and the trackball as a navigator is just not for me. The LG Env Touch is not bad, but it's touch functions are just a gimmick - it doesn't do anything with it other than replace the hard keys. On the other hand, the TP2 is like an iPhone on steroids. it solves all my complaints about the iPhone - it has a keyboard, stylus, replaceable battery, expandable memory, and tons of free software.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Why should a touch-screen phone need a stylus? That's what eventually drove me away from HTC products and into the arms of my iPhone!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> *Why should a touch-screen phone need a stylus?* That's what eventually drove me away from HTC products and into the arms of my iPhone!


Fat fingers. :lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Why should a touch-screen phone need a stylus? That's what eventually drove me away from HTC products and into the arms of my iPhone!


Not all apps are designed for finger-sized touchscreen controls. For example, if you actually want to draw something besides a stick figure on the notepad.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I'd suggest you at least consider looking at the new Droid smartphone from Motorola too. Unless you are tied to BB or WM, and even if you THINK you were, Android 2.0 breaks down most of the previous barriers (other than BES support of course), it's an impressive looking piece of hardware. If you watch the videos this thing looks to be FLYING and the new Google Maps with Free Turn by Turn Directions, etc. looks to be especially sweet! The VZW reps in this part that have been trained on and used / played with the Droid are all geeked about it (as am I).
> 
> http://verizonwireless.mediaseed.tv/Story.aspx?story=37115
> 
> EDIT: Here's another link to the technical specs: http://mediacenter.motorola.com/content/detail.aspx?ReleaseID=12059&NewsAreaID=22


Problem with that one is that if you want to access an exchange server the new droid 2.0 "eclair" os does not support SSL, the next version - "flan" will have it and be more enterprise friendly. SSL is a requirement for connecting to the Exchange server here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Problem with that one is that if you want to access an exchange server the new droid 2.0 "eclair" os does not support SSL, the next version - "flan" will have it and be more enterprise friendly. SSL is a requirement for connecting to the Exchange server here.


Do you have any links for that? I'm getting a demo unit from Verizon, but if this is true...why are they using the Palm Pre playbook? If 2.0 doesn't allow SSL, remote wiping and passcode at a minimum, I'll have to put a not approved stamp on it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Do you have any links for that? I'm getting a demo unit from Verizon, but if this is true...why are they using the Palm Pre playbook? If 2.0 doesn't allow SSL, remote wiping and passcode at a minimum, I'll have to put a not approved stamp on it.


All I have is a email from our Verizon technical support team. I have one on order to verify it but the statements that I have seen do not look good for it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For anyone interested, here is a page with a link to the Droid manual. Unfortunately it doesn't help wingrider's and my issue.

http://forum.androidcentral.com/motorola-droid/941-droid-launch-kit-pdf-user-manual-pdf.html


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I am starting to look around. I have T-Mobile but my service in the 2 places that I am in the most is real bad. I am happy to see that they have started to launch more unlimited no contract plans. Its about time. I hate to say it but I thank MetroPCS for causing the best competition for wireless in many years.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of any touch screen phones (for alltel) that you *don't* have to pay for a smart package to have the touch screen capability. I don't need the internet. but my fat fingers struggle on those tiny keyboards. I-phones aren't an option where I live yet. Alltel was bought out by ATT over a year ago, but they don't know when I-phones will be here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The problem is most of them require a data plan for a smartphone. AT&T requires it for iPhone and others. Other carriers are the same way.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The problem is most of them require a data plan for a smartphone. AT&T requires it for iPhone and others. Other carriers are the same way.


Do all touch screen phones require data plans?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

deweybroncos said:


> Do all touch screen phones require data plans?


Not all touch screeen phones are considered a smartphones - blackberry, Iphone, windows mobile, android, palm are smart phones. Phones like the Samsung Mythic, Impression, LG Xenon are touch screen but they are consided QMD devices - QMD is Quick Message Device, they do not require a data plan, but with ATT they require a minimum level messageing service.

My wife uses a Samsung Mythic for all she needs, Outlook integration, messageing, etc. It is a tounch screen that has some features as a smartphone but not as versitile.


----------

